
What are the early symptoms that a startup is going to fail? - joeyespo
https://www.quora.com/Startups/What-are-the-early-symptoms-that-a-startup-is-going-to-fail
======
dekhn
Well, 90% of startups fail. So, it would seem the mostly likely early proxy
predictor of startup failure, would be making a startup.

